# Vaperite watermelon flavours



## SampleBox (9/10/15)

Hey guys

Has anyone tried the Vaperite watermelon flavor? Or any of their flavours for that matter, are they any good?


----------



## nemo (11/10/15)

Hi there, sorry for the late reply . I can't seem to open me message from my phone. His flavours are not bad at all. Watermelon seems to sell pretty OK. It's not my flavour profile but is of good quality. They don't seem to be using the China flavours and the profiles are pretty constant. I have gone a lower nicotine since my initial purchase and added 50% pg I can't really say that the flavour has been muted much. They also stock alpha liquid only about 5 and this is an Italian liquid, but of a gourmet range so maybe you want to do a taste test in store if you are close by. They now also carry a full range of the orion liquids which are done locally and these are also very good. Hope that helps you. Sorry I can't answer direct on the particular flavour you asked but as for quality these are good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

